# HdRo ABC-Files



## xahsoij (13. April 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ich hätte mal einige Fragen: Kann man in HdRo auch andere Dateien außer ABC-Files abspielen lassen, wie z.b. MIDI, ASCII, MusicXML, WAVE...? Wenn nich, kennt ihr Freeware Programme mit denen man z.b. MIDI Dateien in ABC-Files Exportieren kann? Hab zwar welche gefunden, die waren aber entweder kostenpflichtig oder die Freeware Programme haben nicht richtig funktioniert.

mfg Xahsoij


----------



## Squizzel (13. April 2009)

Es sind nur ABC-Files möglich und für Freeware gibt es keine brauchbaren Konvertierungstools... eigentlich gibt es garkeine brauchbaren Tools, egal wieviel man ausgibt ^^


----------



## xahsoij (13. April 2009)

Hmm... Ok schade...
Hab hier grad nen Programm gefunden: Anvil Studio heißt es. Dort kann man MIDI Dateien einfügen, aber hab die Funktion für ABC-Files noch net gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (13. April 2009)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind.
Gibt es eine Seite mit einer großen Auswahl an Songs?
Ich hatte eine Page in Erinnerung, wo es u.A. Iron Maiden's fear Of The Dark gab, die finde ich aber einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## xahsoij (13. April 2009)

http://lotroabc.googlepages.com/songs 
Meinst du diese Seite?
Achja und das Programm MID2ABC funktioniert auch nicht *heul*


----------



## Dwarim (13. April 2009)

http://lotro.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=177&page=3

Kannte sogar mal noch 'ne Seite, aber hab den Namen vergessen, könnte auch sein, dass es die war, die Xahsoij gepostet hat.


Warum das Programm bzw. die Programme nicht funktionieren kann ich dir versuchen zu erklären.

Grundsätzlich:
Eine MIDI, Mp3, oder sonstige Datei besteht aus mehreren Schichten
Eine ABC Datei nur aus einer


Stell dir das Ganze in mehreren Stufen (Notenlinien) vor, bei einer MIDI, Mp3, etc. Datei ist oben das Schlagzeug, dann die Gitarre, Gesang, etc.

_______________________Schlagzeug__________________________
_______________________Gitarre_____________________________
_______________________Gesang_____________________________
_______________________Etc.________________________________

Bei einer ABC Datei hast du nur eine Stufe und kannst dort also auch nur eine Tonspur einbinden, das heißt es ist nicht so einfach aus mehreren eine Spur zu machen (wie du dir sicher vorstellen kannst)

____Schlagzeug___Gitarre____Gesang_____Etc._________________




Hoffe du hasts jetzt ein bisschen besser verstanden.


----------



## Gocu (13. April 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Kannte sogar mal noch 'ne Seite, aber hab den Namen vergessen, könnte auch sein, dass es die war, die Xahsoij gepostet hat.



Also ich glaube Ihr beide meint http://www.thefatlute.com/ besonders weil bei dem anderen Link kein Iron maiden dabei war. Außerdem ist diese Seite, soweit ich weiß, die Seite mit den meisten ABC-Files. Man muss sich zwar anmelden, aber es ist kostenlos und man bekommt wie gesagt jede Menge Files zum downloaden


----------



## Squizzel (14. April 2009)

Dwarims Erklärung ist goldrichtig. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, warum 90% aller abgespielten Songs in Lotro so kacke klingen. In der Regel findet man auf den Seiten nur einfache Konvertierungen. Wenn man jedoch ein vernünftiges ABC-File haben möchte, dann muss man entweder Glück haben (bei einfachen Midis) oder es selber schreiben. Ich nutze dafür Harmony Assistent und ein Midi-Plugin für mein Digitalpiano (einfache Miditasta tuts für die Zwecke auch).


----------



## xahsoij (14. April 2009)

Ich versuche die ABC-Files mal selber zu erstellen mit ABCexplorer.
Wenn ich gleichzeitig ein G# und ein D# spielen möchte, was muss ich dann eingeben?


----------



## xahsoij (14. April 2009)

So hab mal versucht The Bards Song von Blind Guardian in ABC-Files zu schreibne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist zwar noch nicht fertig aber ich lade es einfach mal hoch! Ihr könnt man mal schreiben wie ihr es findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich es hier nicht hochladen kann habe ich es mal bei Rapidshare hochgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://rapidshare.com/files/221139669/bards_song.abc.html


----------



## Squizzel (14. April 2009)

The Bard Song ist mit sicherheit einer der schönsten mittelalterlichen Lieder... leider aber das am häufigsten Gespielte. Wenn du dir selbst einen ABC-Song schreibst, dann suche dir lieber einen Titel aus, den nicht jeder Depp in Bree spielt. Sonst machst du dir die ganze Arbeit und hast am Ende nicht den verdienten Aha!-Effekt.


----------



## xahsoij (14. April 2009)

Ok, schade das es anscheinend so viele spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schreibe grade Wandersmann von Schandmaul in ABC-Files 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (14. April 2009)

Das klingt doch prima!


----------



## Rodney (14. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Also ich glaube Ihr beide meint http://www.thefatlute.com/ besonders weil bei dem anderen Link kein Iron maiden dabei war. Außerdem ist diese Seite, soweit ich weiß, die Seite mit den meisten ABC-Files. Man muss sich zwar anmelden, aber es ist kostenlos und man bekommt wie gesagt jede Menge Files zum downloaden




Irgendwie glaube ich nich, dass ich die damals hatte
Aber... die is ja mal der Hammer!
Woah!

Danke!!


----------



## Kobold (14. April 2009)

Dieses Tool ist für mich derzeit das Beste Tool um MIDI-Files und lauffähige ABC-Files umzuwandeln.

*LotRO MIDI Player*

Allerdings eignen sich nicht alle MIDIs zur Umwandlung. Und etwas Feinarbeit gehört auch noch dazu, beeindruckende Musikstücke ins Spiel zu portieren.

Was allerdings Tabu sein sollte, sind moderne Popsongs nach Mittelerde zu bringen. "Star Wars" oder "Pink Panther" stören die Atmosphäre sehr.


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Nein. Das nicht.
Aber hast du schonmal "Fear Of The Dark" auf der Laute gespielt?


----------



## Eccomaster (16. April 2009)

xahsoij schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich hätte mal einige Fragen: Kann man in HdRo auch andere Dateien außer ABC-Files abspielen lassen, wie z.b. MIDI, ASCII, MusicXML, WAVE...? Wenn nich, kennt ihr Freeware Programme mit denen man z.b. MIDI Dateien in ABC-Files Exportieren kann? Hab zwar welche gefunden, die waren aber entweder kostenpflichtig oder die Freeware Programme haben nicht richtig funktioniert.
> 
> mfg Xahsoij




Hallo,

es gibt einen konvertierer der MIDI files ind ABC umwandelt und das auch sehr einfach. es ist der Lotro Midi Player. du kannst dir zb Kostenlose Midi dateien im netz suchen ( gibt da nen ganzen haufen seiten).
mit dem Lotro Midi Player kannst du direkt midi files Ingame abspielen oder halt auch zu ABC konvertieren.
einige Midis haben leider nur eine Tonspur aber es gibt auch sehr viele Midis die einzelne Tonspuren haben und kannst jede einzelne mit dem player konvertieren. so kannst du mal eben zb 4 verschiedene ABC files erstellen ( Horn Laute etc.. )und sie dann ingame mit deinen Freunden spielen.

wenn du den Midi Player startest solltest du aber diesen test modus" Midi preview mode" aktivieren da kannst son Haken setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten bekommst du probleme Ingame indem du nichts mehr sehen kannst. also besser die midis in ABC konvertieren und wie gewohnt ingame abspielen. have fun.

hier die Seite für den Lotro player ist auf english meine ich . dazu brauchst du noch Java aber das bekommst alles auf der seite.

http://lotro.acasylum.com/midi/


----------



## Kobold (16. April 2009)

Eccomaster schrieb:


> http://lotro.acasylum.com/midi/



Danke Eccomaster. Genau den Link habe ich nur 2 Posts über Dir schon vor ein paar Tagen eingefügt. Wobei eine kleine "Anleitung", wie dieser zu nutzen ist, ja auch hilfreich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (16. April 2009)

Ich habe mich heute mal mit dem Tool versucht. Die Resultate sind sehr unbefriedigend finde ich. Man hat ständige unsaubere Übergänge, ähnlich den Songs, die auf thefateflute.com angeboten werden.


----------

